# My first DIY project...



## tango0202 (Sep 12, 2013)

So I have recently bought a house that needs to be remodeled. It is just screaming 1970's!! But thats ok cause I dont mind doing the remodel myself and I got it at a good price. 
Anyway...I have been looking for new furniture, appliances...etc. I have some stuff from my last house and wanted to redo it...I really like the look of distressed furniture so I decided to try my hand at it...below is what I ended up with. What do you think? As you can see in the pic I have two end tables to do along with a matching coffee table not pictured. All are solid oak and very heavy. 
Before and after...after is on the left.


----------



## Bltyler (Oct 7, 2012)

tango0202 said:


> So I have recently bought a house that needs to be remodeled. It is just screaming 1970's!! But thats ok cause I dont mind doing the remodel myself and I got it at a good price.
> Anyway...I have been looking for new furniture, appliances...etc. I have some stuff from my last house and wanted to redo it...I really like the look of distressed furniture so I decided to try my hand at it...below is what I ended up with. What do you think? As you can see in the pic I have two end tables to do along with a matching coffee table not pictured. All are solid oak and very heavy.
> Before and after...after is on the left.


Wow great job!!


----------



## tango0202 (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank you!! I have more pics to come!


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

Very nice! I have some tables that I also want to distress..but I'm so nervous that I'm going to ruin them and not be able to use them. How did you do yours?


----------



## tango0202 (Sep 12, 2013)

I take an already stained piece of furniture...sand it...clean it...paint it...sand it...clean it...stain it.
You must wipe off the excess stain as you go. The more pressure you use to wipe it off the lighter it will be...less pressure leaves more stain so you end up with a darker color.

Here are a few pics of the coffee table that I finished. It started off as the same color as the end tables.

















And here are a few chairs that I redone as well...no clear on them in this pic. The clear made them look even better!

















What I did to get the inlay to stand out was after I painted them I took the same stain that I used to distress my tables and wipe down the tops of the chairs. I lightly wipes off ALL the stain that was not down in the grooves. This made the inlay look very defined and also because it was oil based stain it gave them some shine as well.

As you can see the chair on the far right had not been stained at the time and lacks the line definition that the chair with the stain on it has.


----------



## tango0202 (Sep 12, 2013)

I will post of more pics of them all with the two coats of clear on them....it made a big difference in the finished product.


----------



## Bltyler (Oct 7, 2012)

*Tyler13*

I like your coffee table and chairs. Looks like a lot of work. I've stained chairs before it was time consuming. Keep the good work. You'll have a house of furniture very soon


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice work! I like the tables too. :thumbsup:


----------



## DIYHomefit (Aug 28, 2013)

@tango0202 The chairs are beautiful! You should keep continuing with doing DIY, a great talent to have. I'm looking forward to more exciting DIY projects from you :thumbsup:


----------



## Gerry Hendry (Sep 26, 2011)

I love the chairs.What color is the blue stain?


----------



## sirweldalot (Jul 12, 2014)

It does look great.


----------



## ReubenD (Jun 17, 2014)

Hey, very nice work! The chairs look awesome.


----------

